# 500px update



## gj64mad1989 (Feb 22, 2012)

Well the cool kids Flickr alternative - 500px is currently down at the moment as they are pushing an update to it.

I wonder whats coming. 

So this thread stands as a rumour mill and a comment thread when it goes up. 

Speculate away!!


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 22, 2012)

I have an account there, and I was just in. I see that they have removed the Wall (where you can leave comments to others outside of comments on photos... Hmm. I guess the moderators got tired of the discussion on how they did not stop people from disliking others photos. The few times I have been on the first page of popular, it does not take long before you are targeted, lol I guess they were fed up with us bitching about it.


----------



## kirispupis (Feb 24, 2012)

Is it just me or is the site unusable after the upgrade? Yesterday I was able to upload a photo but unable to move it to my public portfolio. Today I can neither upload nor move photos.


----------

